# Nikon d5000



## ioanevans (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a partial interest in photography, however, my wife is really interested in the subject. She has a Nikon d5000 and 3 lenses. A sigma 10-20mm f1.4-5.4, Tamron 18-270mm f3.5-6.3 and a nikkor 105mm 1:2.8G ED. 
Can these lenses be used on a Nikon fx camera?Some advice please.I'm looking at purchasing the next level of camera for her for Christmas? I must also add that she's looking to take this interest onto a part time income basis. What would be the best camera in the long term? Thanks


----------



## paross2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Nikon FX cameras will automatically adjust (lower) themselves to use only the center part of their sensors and viewfinders with DX lenses. That being said, don't buy DX Lenses for FX cameras.  DX-lenses use only the central portion of the sensor and viewfinder... (not really why you bought an FX camera!). So, if your lenses are DX, they'll work, but you won't get the full capability from your camera. If they're FX lenses, they're a perfect fit!

(does that make sense?)​​​


----------

